# Monarch Grand Vacations



## 909swede (Feb 29, 2012)

What is the current status of the MGV program with the recent acquistion by Diamond?  

Is purchasing MGV points still a reasonable?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 1, 2012)

Asking for a friend - do MGV points have value? I think they said they had 177pts.

TIA


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 9, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> Asking for a friend - do MGV points have value? I think they said they had 177pts.
> 
> TIA


Boy I wished the answer was yes but sadly NO they are of little value   We have tried to give ours away for the last 6 months and no takers. 

We still use them for trading and they trade really well for us. So there is some good news about them.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 11, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> Boy I wished the answer was yes but sadly NO they are of little value   We have tried to give ours away for the last 6 months and no takers.
> 
> We still use them for trading and they trade really well for us. So there is some good news about them.



Thanks Bill - i figured. what about if they walk away - other than hit to credit rating?


----------

